

BBC Tries Novel Approach To Stem Illegal Downloading of Doctor Who - mindcrime
http://www.npr.org/blogs/monkeysee/2011/04/22/135607005/a-new-doctor-who-tries-to-make-peace-with-its-impatient-stateside-fans

======
CallMeV
I have it on good authority that Australia won't receive the first episode on
their screens until April 30th. Have the Beeb suddenly changed their minds?
Will the Beeb, then, surprise them by releasing the season opener to them on
the same day as us here in the UK?

~~~
aaronrc
Yeah you are right about that
<http://www.abc.net.au/tv/watchnow/?id=doctorwho>. But the good thing about
Doctor Who in Oz is that the ABC put most of their shows up on their iview
platform which means it can be watched online for a week after the broadcast.
Handy for me as I always seem to miss the show on tv.

